# Figure 8 Puffer



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

I am thinking about getting a Figure 8 Puffer for a Figure 8 Puffer tank is a ten gallon ok for one. how hard are they to care for?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/tetraodon-biocellatus/
according to seriouslyfish (highly recommend for fish info) you need a 20g long minimum for that species. Site also has info on habitat, behavior, and feeding.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

If you google there is a puffer forum I highly suggest joining it and asking questions. I was considering one a one point but reading the info on care and asking questions made me change my mind. Puffers can require teeth trimming to remain healthy and it takes some expertise to do that because you have to anesthetize the fish to do it.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

You might want to spend some time looking at the Pea Puffer, due to the size of the species one would be very happy in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Also many puffers need a brackish tank (some salt) which you'd have to research how much ect.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

I am going with a bb puffer because my ten gallon is going to remain a full saltwater tank.


----------

